# Cross tyres on a langster?



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I was looking for a single speed commute bike and was interested in a langster. The trouble is I also need to have some trail capability. Can you fit 42 cross tyres on one ?


----------



## Bikehigh (Aug 2, 2004)

What kind of brakes are you running? If you're running dual pivots, the brakes are going to be the limiting factor. With the Ultegra dual pivots I'm running on my Steamroller, the 35mm Speedmax take up every available millimeter. I often pick up small stones that get jammed between the tire and the brake calipers. I think the Speedmax are big for their size, but whatever. I'd opt for the 32's next time probably.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I run 32mm Kendas on my Steamroller.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

lakes road sheep said:


> I was looking for a single speed commute bike and was interested in a langster. The trouble is I also need to have some trail capability. Can you fit 42 cross tyres on one ?



Boy, I don'y know I have a langster and it has 23 on it and I really think that a 42 would hit the fork, the bottom of the head tube and at least the chain and seat stays if not the seat tube, they are close tolerances. I have not tried.....but......

also The langster is a pretty un forgiving frame as far a "rough ride".....being aluminum, If I am not mistaken bianchi has single speed/fixed mountain bike out of steel...... M.U.S.S.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

LakeRoadsSheep:I think you really need to look at Bianchi's San Jose, if SS commuting with off road capabilities is what you're after. It's a SS bike touted as a commuter, it's really more a SS cyclocross bike. It comes equipped with either 35 or 38mm tires, and might be just perfect for your needs.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

FWIW, I just measured the distance between the chain-stays on my Langster and I have between 36 and 37 mm to get the tire in between them Granted I didn't pull the wheel to measure but I am pretty close. What does a 42c measure?


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a San Jose and its pretty great. Got me through the winter just fine. In fact, it originally came fixed with a 17 tooth cog-which made it great for winter since i was gonna be moving slower anyway. 

It has 32s on it, and they roll fairly well on the road. I am considering putting something with less rolling resistance on there since i do not plan on taking it off road any time soon. flipped it back to the freewheel side today since it was in the 70s (woot!). man, that one tooth seemed to make a ton of difference in my speed. plus, the feeling of the freewheel was very alien. didnt feel right at all.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I saw one of those single speed Bianchi cross bikes in pegasus Cycles last year. I had forgotten all about them. I went and looked at a Langster in the shop today and I think clearance with any reosonably wide tyres would be an issue. I also have an old Raleigh gathering dust at work that might make an interesting single speed project and it has pretty good clearance.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a langster, there is very little room between the tyres and the brakes. If you plan on keeping the brakes do not plan on using more than a 28, which rules out cross tyres.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

markie said:


> If you plan on keeping the brakes do not plan on using more than a 28, which rules out cross tyres.


There was a guy racing the local cross series last year on a Langster with 28C Vredestein Campos (which may be hard to find).


----------



## Ro.nin (May 12, 2006)

Ride a Langster SS. Just commuting and around town training (I'm a mtb dude).

I called Specialized with the exact same questions.
Max width they recommend is 28mm.

I found (fluke) some 28mm Hutchinsons on Ebay with a bit of tread/pattern on them. The 23mm Specializeds that came on the bike were too sketchy. Even the move from 23 to 28 made the ride a lot more comfortable.

32 would be too much.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea another Langster owner here...slim to no chance you are going to get more than a 28mm in there.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

so the 28's fit?......it'd be worth it for me...my langster is a flat out harsh ride....


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes 28s fit. A friend of mine runs Conti Contact 700x28s on his 05 Langster.


----------

